# Gro-lux plant bulb equivalant



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Nobody has any suggestions about a reddish T8 bulb ???


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Go to Home Depot. They have some t8 grow lights.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Zoomed Flora Sun


----------



## dmagerl (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a whole box of T8 Sylvania gro lux bulbs sitting in my basement so they are made. But it was my understanding that even though they focus on emitting red and blue spectra needed by plants, they are so horribly inefficient that they end up putting out much less than a normal bulb.

So if you like the way they look, fine. But I dont think they grow plants any better than a normal bulb.


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

My Home Depot doesn't have T8 grow lights only T12 ... neither does Lowe's or Walmart .. all the grow bulbs around here are still T12's. 

I've measured the Lux (converted to PAR) with a T12 .. it will do what I need it to do and the T8 being a smaller diameter should do even a bit better with a slight electrical cost savings .. T8-32watt vs T12-40 watt. I know it's not much but every little bit helps. But more importantly it will let me rearrange my bulbs in a better configuration. The fixture I want to use it in I can't use the T12 in it. 

Regarding the ZooMed FloraSun .. have you personally used it or seen it? And it does produce a reddish/pinkish colored light? DFS says it emits a warm white, which implies it's not the reddish/pinkish color I'm looking for. ????

Thanks for all the replies though.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

sowNreap said:


> My Home Depot doesn't have T8 grow lights only T12 ... neither does Lowe's or Walmart .. all the grow bulbs around here are still T12's.
> 
> I've measured the Lux (converted to PAR) with a T12 .. it will do what I need it to do and the T8 being a smaller diameter should do even a bit better with a slight electrical cost savings .. T8-32watt vs T12-40 watt. I know it's not much but every little bit helps. But more importantly it will let me rearrange my bulbs in a better configuration. The fixture I want to use it in I can't use the T12 in it.
> 
> ...


 
<----CLICK View my user tank, one bulb is Flora Sun other is Ocean Sun


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> <----CLICK View my user tank, one bulb is Flora Sun other is Ocean Sun


Just to make sure I'm seeing a similar color that you do since I haven't calibrated this old monitor (my good monitor died) ... the color I'm seeing reflected on the wall appears to be lavenderish or pinkish/purplish color. Is that how it looks to you ??? 

Looking from the top into the water your tank definitely looks more natural looking to me. Not so white or bright that things get washed out. Like when I go to the lake when the water is really clear that's just how it looks and what I'm trying to achieve. 

I'm assuming the Ocean Sun is 10k bulb?? 

Thanks for the pointing me to your tank I tend to forget about looking at those.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

The Ocean Sun is a whitish-blue hue, the Flora is reddish, using both gives a purplish hue. From my reading this combination gives the best PAR for plant growth & flowering. 

I had some basil that is flowering since I placed it closer to the Flora Sun


----------



## sowNreap (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok .. appreciate all the info. I might try one of those. The combo looks good in your tank. Since my other bulbs are only 6500k they're probably whiter than your Ocean Sun is, so the Flora Sun might look a bit redder than in your setup.


----------

